

Beware the ‘Edifice Complex’ – and 9 Other Ways to Damage a High-Growth Startup - ASquare
http://a16z.com/2014/07/08/beware-the-edifice-complex-and-9-other-ways-to-damage-your-high-growth-startup/

======
nasalgoat
My last startup did #7 and #8. It's still technically going but it's pretty
much dead on the vine at the moment.

We should have stayed in the old office!

